# Update on things



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I met a new lady 2 weeks ago. We seem to be ok. Girl is 22. Very Christian. Seems to have good values. She does tell me she loves me alot after 1-2 weeks together. I am assuming maybe I am one of her few boyfriends. She is also very uptight on everything her parents say (which I don't like) because they are the ones providing for her. Things seem to be going smoothly I just would like Selyn and I to get a place together but she told me she cant until she was married. I don't like that at all. I want to live with my partner BEFORE marriage to see how well we will mesh living together for quite awhile before a wedding or anything.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

A young lady in that age group in most cases (in the Philippines) is still dependent on and living with parents until marriage. That is the traditional way in the Philippines. 
Sounds like her parents have raised her right and with good values. To live with you or anyone else before marriage would then bring dishonor upon not only herself, but her parents and extended family as well.

True love and marriage is not designed to be an experiment in living together or like a pair of shoes to be tried on and then be returned to the shelf if not decided upon. 
If she is good enough to live with, then she is good enough to marry for life. If not, then she is obviously the wrong girl to begin with and living together would not change that...


----------

